# Brand new ST, dealership to valet?



## GINNS (May 6, 2013)

Hi all, picking up a brand new Fiesta ST2 in Panther Black next month, but there's one thing I can't decide on..... Do I let the dealer valet my car?
Don't get me wrong, i'm more than aware of the shoddy workmanship of some dealers, but at the same time I really don't want to pick up a dirty brand new car. I asked the dealer about potentially leaving it dirty and he was shocked to say the least! He said that his current valeter is very good and does a great job (no doubt not upto our standards) but on a black car, it's quite a risk to me. I asked my dad for his advise and he thought it was a stupid idea, he said I should obviously pick it up clean. I intend on doing a full detail on it anyway, so any swirls inflicted can be removed by myself, but I don't really want to do that. I need your help! Thanks in advance guys! :thumb::buffer:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Up too you mate .... I wouldn't let them loose on a black car but then again if your going to get the rotary on it anyway you could let them clean it so it at least looks clean until you get the chance to do it yourself


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i'd leave it and do it yourself mate as you will only regret picking up your nice new car covered in swirls marks and buffer trails


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

GINNS said:


> I intend on doing a full detail on it anyway


If that is your plan then I wouldn't let them valet it, who better to wash your brand new car than you !


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking at your Audi detail you know what you are doing. 

Even with the little experiance I have. If I was getting a brand new car even I would not let them touch it. 

DIY


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

do it yourself mate as you seem to know what your doing. Dont let them touch it imho.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I would let them clean it personally. When you pick it up you can look around it to see if there is any deep scratches, scuffs or dents that can be noted. A dirty car may hide these.

Like you say you're going to machine it anyway, and let's not forget that alot of cars are swirled and marred before it even gets to a dealers.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Buy it un prepped and you have a full detail ahead, buy it prepped by the valeter and you "might" have some detailing to do.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just got new BM told they just to remove wrap and not touch it still had a couple of scratches to machine out before sealed


----------



## GINNS (May 6, 2013)

Wow, fantastic responses guys! Certainly some 'food for thought'! Any more opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> I would let them clean it personally. When you pick it up you can look around it to see if there is any deep scratches, scuffs or dents that can be noted. A dirty car may hide these.
> 
> Like you say you're going to machine it anyway, and let's not forget that alot of cars are swirled and marred before it even gets to a dealers.





S63 said:


> Buy it un prepped and you have a full detail ahead, buy it prepped by the valeter and you "might" have some detailing to do.


This is what I would do.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Get them to leave all the protective wrap on when you pick it up. When you get it home and unwrap it any marks on the car will have come from the factory and should be minimal. You can then correct the paintwork with whatever products you choose and in a manner of your liking. Let the dealer prep the paintwork and you WILL have more work ahead and not know what they used. If it was me I know what I would do.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

Why dont you just go speak to their valeter? Pop into their bay,I doubt anyone would mind.You can see their work maybe in progress and finished,then decide and air any concerns.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

busterbulldog said:


> Why dont you just go speak to their valeter? Pop into their bay,I doubt anyone would mind.You can see their work maybe in progress and finished,then decide and air any concerns.


That's a good idea. Arrange to pop down after he preps another car perhaps?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GINNS (May 6, 2013)

busterbulldog said:


> Why dont you just go speak to their valeter? Pop into their bay,I doubt anyone would mind.You can see their work maybe in progress and finished,then decide and air any concerns.


 That's actually a really good idea. Might be a bit weird asking to go see him, but may pay off!


----------



## britbull1 (May 12, 2013)

Got be diy,i did the other halfs new car n even got them to leave all the wraping on inside aswell...


----------



## britbull1 (May 12, 2013)

Or do what masterbulldog says..thats a good point


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

huvo said:


> Get them to leave all the protective wrap on when you pick it up. When you get it home and unwrap it any marks on the car will have come from the factory and should be minimal. You can then correct the paintwork with whatever products you choose and in a manner of your liking. Let the dealer prep the paintwork and you WILL have more work ahead and not know what they used. If it was me I know what I would do.


What if you got it home, removed the wrap and there was say, a deep scratch, or something that couldnt be corrected without respraying?,could be difficult to prove you didnt do it. Maybe get the protective wrap removed at the dealers when you're there to check it over?
Dunno if this is possible just my thoughts, never been fortunate enough to get a brand new car:lol:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

You want to see it clean and look for orange peel. Not to mention RDS s panel alignment, all of this and you wont be able to knock the car back. If he swirls on it or marring ask for a last minute price adjustment.

Hopefully youll be happy to drive away in it


----------



## JWO (Apr 7, 2012)

I picked up my new Audi last year - told dealership just to take plastic off and leave it alone. Drove it home 'dirty' and then it had a full pro detail. Safest bet (or do it yourself obviously!)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mike41 said:


> What if you got it home, removed the wrap and there was say, a deep scratch, or something that couldnt be corrected without respraying?,could be difficult to prove you didnt do it. Maybe get the protective wrap removed at the dealers when you're there to check it over?
> Dunno if this is possible just my thoughts, never been fortunate enough to get a brand new car:lol:


You are absolutely correct in what you say. It would be most unwise to take a new car away from a dealership still in its protective wrapping.

It seems ironic that it is only those interested in detailing that have this paranoia about having a new car prepped by the dealer, detailers that have a garage full of tools and polishes.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Get them to do, any swirls etc, reject it


----------



## GINNS (May 6, 2013)

mike41 said:


> What if you got it home, removed the wrap and there was say, a deep scratch, or something that couldnt be corrected without respraying?,could be difficult to prove you didnt do it. Maybe get the protective wrap removed at the dealers when you're there to check it over?
> Dunno if this is possible just my thoughts, never been fortunate enough to get a brand new car:lol:


 Very true, in reference to 'bigbadjays' post surely you can't complain about orange peel? can you?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dave89 said:


> Get them to do, any swirls etc, reject it


You will not have grounds to reject a new car because it has swirls.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I pondered the same question when I picked up my brand new RCZ last month. My husband thought I was barmy for even considering picking up a dirty car. My main concern was if I took it away unwashed and then found scratches/damage on the car, how could I prove that I hadn't done it. In the end, I let them valet it. It was an ok job but that was to be expected. I then spent enjoyable hours prepping the car and machine polishing it, to get the finish I have today. Looks superb 👍


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Your car, your money, your choice mate. You could ask to have a Linebackers' jock strap left on the back seat if you wanted.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> I would let them clean it personally. When you pick it up you can look around it to see if there is any deep scratches, scuffs or dents that can be noted. A dirty car may hide these.


And then the dealer would say you must have sctatched it!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

andystevens said:


> And then the dealer would say you must have sctatched it!!


 explain


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

I bought a car and the dealer refused to let it leave without being prepped. All part of their PDI process in agreement with the manufacturer. 

Chill mate, whatever they do in one wash can be undone by your skills, judging by your R8 detail.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

andystevens said:


> And then the dealer would say you must have sctatched it!!


Well obviously if there is any bad damage found on the handover inspection, the dealer/valeter will be to blame...


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> Well obviously if there is any bad damage found on the handover inspection, the dealer/valeter will be to blame...


Think he means if you took it home 'dirty' and washed it yourself?


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

GINNS said:


> Very true, in reference to 'bigbadjays' post surely you can't complain about orange peel? can you?


Pretty sure its a defect in manufacturing. Plus wouldnt it be worth squeezing the dealer


----------



## GINNS (May 6, 2013)

bigbadjay said:


> Pretty sure its a defect in manufacturing. Plus wouldnt it be worth squeezing the dealer


 Hmmm, possibly!


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

On reflection (No pun intended :-] ) i think id get them to leave it well alone.

Why waste time undoing someone elses potential shoddy work, when you could just get to it yourself, and make it as you want it.

And there'd be no joy picking up a 'clean' car when deep-down you knew it wasnt upto your standards.

Nice car by the way. Many congrats and enjoy. Did you say what colour it was ? I pass one of those 'Copper' coloured ones on the way to work in someones driveway. Lurrrrrvely


----------



## macky (Jul 2, 2010)

My dad bought a new black landrover last week I knew the car would have swirls but I couldn't believe how bad it was, every time I was going over it (full day of it) I was trying to imagine what had been done to it, sponge full of grit I imagine.
I would let the dealer take the wrapping off or hot wash the transport wax off if it has it, and then inspect it and take it as it is, I find it astonishing that people are employed to clean cars worth up to 100's of thousands of pounds that have no clue about how to clean cars without damaging them.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally I'd only allow them to take the protective covers off & not to touch it after that.

If you do let them prep it then you WILL regret it later on when you discover just what a swirlfest your new pride & joy has been turned into.

When I picked up my brand new VW Golf last year, I was brave & allowed the dealer to prep it (only because they had a good reputation for prepping cars) & it was not bad at all on collection.


----------



## GINNS (May 6, 2013)

Think ive made up my mind, going to have them remove protection and basic wash it, no polishing or fancy stuff, just a simple wash! That way its clean, but less change of it being damaged!


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Panther black looks amazing when it's polished and really **** when it's swirly. I would do it yourself but make sure you give take lots of pics just incase there's any paint defects under the dirt (if you can) just incase they turn you away if you try to either reject the car if it came to that, or try to get the damage repaired.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Could you sound like a total nut and ask to wash it yourself there ?


----------



## GINNS (May 6, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Could you sound like a total nut and ask to wash it yourself there ?


 Now that, would be incredible. Might do it, just for the sheer insanity!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> Could you sound like a total nut and ask to wash it yourself there ?


Why would you do that when 99% of dealers wash bays consist of a grit sponge?!! 

Ahh, you mean bring your own equipment?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> Could you sound like a total nut and ask to wash it yourself there ?


Public liability, H & S etc would put the mockers on that.


----------

